# Where Are You In Your Percentage Of Potential?



## Steadfastly

Maybe you're new at guitar, maybe you've been playing for awhile but how far are you along on what you think your percentage of potential is? Have you reached 10%, 30%, 80% or are you pretty close to as good as you're going to get and are pretty close to 100%.

Most newer players like myself will be likely no higher than 30% and likely lower but there are some good players here that have been playing for years and in bands, teaching, etc. and are no doubt over 50% and higher. 

So, where are you at?


----------



## cheezyridr

kinda hard to quantify. i think i'm probably 70% of my potential, because to be truthful, i don't think i really have that much potential.


----------



## Alex Csank

I've been playing way below my potential for most of my life. I started playing when I was 10 and I am now almost 53, so that's ummm about 16 years, right? Someday, when I have more energy and time and stuff I plan on taking some more lessons.


----------



## gtone

I elected a score a little higher on the scale only because I see playing guitar a bit like playing golf - you can almost always improve with more practice/direction/focus, but there comes a time when age starts taking it's toll and things start working against you a bit. From playing sports, for instance, I know my reflexes are not half what they were 3 or 4 decades ago - it's only natural, after all...


----------



## Greg Ellis

Less than 10%, for sure. It's all about time and effort expended. 10% inspiration, 90% perspiration applies very well to music, and I've never been in a position to devote myself to guitar full time.


----------



## Mooh

Interesting way to phrase the question.

It seems to me that my playing potential is somewhat offset or delayed by the necessity to earn a living, even when that living is made with a guitar on my lap. If so much time wasn't spent on instruction of others, maybe there'd be more time for self instruction and practice. No regrets though, I'll catch up by my 150th birthday.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> Interesting way to phrase the question.
> 
> It seems to me that my playing potential is somewhat offset or delayed by the necessity to earn a living, even when that living is made with a guitar on my lap. If so much time wasn't spent on instruction of others, maybe there'd be more time for self instruction and practice. No regrets though, I'll catch up by my 150th birthday.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


And are you going to vote? Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Mooh

Steadfastly said:


> And are you going to vote? Regards, Steadfastly


Thinking about it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> Thinking about it.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


With all your experience I was guessing where I thought you might be and wanted to see how close my guess is but I don't want to say anything until you vote. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## bw66

It seems that the longer I play, the further I get from my "potential". Even though I've been playing more and improving steadily since the kids started school, the tunes I'm working on seem to take progressively longer to learn and I get fussier about how well I play the tunes I already know.


----------



## Mooh

I could work twice as hard, practice twice as much, write twice as much, jam/gig/record twice as much, study twice as much...so maybe I'm at 50%. Personally, any more and it's arrogance, any less and it's self denigration. If you believe as I do, that potential increases with increased ability and knowledge, then it's virtually impossible to reach one's full potential.

51-60%

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> I could work twice as hard, practice twice as much, write twice as much, jam/gig/record twice as much, study twice as much...so maybe I'm at 50%. Personally, any more and it's arrogance, any less and it's self denigration. If you believe as I do, that potential increases with increased ability and knowledge, then it's virtually impossible to reach one's full potential.
> 
> 51-60%
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


What you say is so true. The only exception I would see to that is when we reach a certain age and because of that, start to digress. I've seen that happen with a couple of my relatives. But that would be the only time.

PS: I guessed you a little higher than the 51-60%.:wave:


----------



## shoretyus

bw66 said:


> It seems that the longer I play, the further I get from my "potential". Even though I've been playing more and improving steadily since the kids started school, the tunes I'm working on seem to take progressively longer to learn and I get fussier about how well I play the tunes I already know.


Funny how that works...

I am only 50% there.. just haven't figured out where there is.... and I play two other instruments....sigh.. that 150 is looking good


----------



## allthumbs56

I'm pretty close to 100% - not to imply I'm good, but it's about as good as it's gonna get. I started playing at 8 and I'm 55 now. My hands, nerves, eyes have all kinda hit the ceiling of my physical limitations. I continue to pick up new riffs and playing styles but I have to be satisfied with being a (slightly) above average player, singer, and entertainer. 

I do have a top notch ear though.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> kinda hard to quantify. i think i'm probably 70% of my potential, because to be truthful, i don't think i really have that much potential.


Yeah--something like that, but I think I had some potential, but not to be a shredmaster or guitar icon or anything that way.


----------



## Mooh

Steadfastly said:


> What you say is so true. The only exception I would see to that is when we reach a certain age and because of that, start to digress. I've seen that happen with a couple of my relatives. But that would be the only time.
> 
> PS: I guessed you a little higher than the 51-60%.:wave:


The more you know, the more you can know, putting your maximum potential as far away as it always was...at least, as you suggest, until age takes its toll. My hands aren't as fast as they were when I was 20, as too many years of abuse, and not so helpful genetics, have taken their toll. However, my hands are more agile, and my brain is better than when I was 20, and that makes up for the loss of speed.

Trouble is, we don't really know what our potential is. It changes all the time. We can't conclusively predict the future.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66

Mooh said:


> The more you know, the more you can know, putting your maximum potential as far away as it always was...at least, as you suggest, until age takes its toll. My hands aren't as fast as they were when I was 20, as too many years of abuse, and not so helpful genetics, have taken their toll. However, my hands are more agile, and my brain is better than when I was 20, and that makes up for the loss of speed.
> 
> Trouble is, we don't really know what our potential is. It changes all the time. We can't conclusively predict the future.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Some great points. We also don't know WHERE our potential is. It wasn't until marriage and kids temporarily kiboshed any notion of being in a band that I started to really embrace solo fingerstyle playing - turns out, I have a bit of a knack for it but it has also opened up a plethora of new challenges.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> The more you know, the more you can know, putting your maximum potential as far away as it always was...at least, as you suggest, until age takes its toll. My hands aren't as fast as they were when I was 20, as too many years of abuse, and not so helpful genetics, have taken their toll. However, my hands are more agile, and my brain is better than when I was 20, and that makes up for the loss of speed.
> 
> Trouble is, we don't really know what our potential is. It changes all the time. We can't conclusively predict the future.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh, I like your point about the brain. In my DVD course there is a quote from a guitarist that says: "It's not how fast you can play, but how fast you can think." The point he was making was how fast can we transmit the signal from our brain to our fingers. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## jeremy_green

I honestly dont know how to answer this? 

Like others have said as you climb the ladder the rungs get farther apart. In the earliest day progress come very quick with work... but as you move along, the higher levels seem within reach... but in reality they could be miles away. It is a sliding scale for sure. 

Potential is somewhat limitless too... if you believe as i do that we change and evolve almost daily what you were incapable of last year you may be very capable of this year. Will that continue? Or will I plane off? This is an answer I need to know in order to really answer the question. 

I am with Mooh I feel very 51-60% ish all things considered if I MUST answer.


----------



## Mooh

Want a good read on this subject (and many others)?

Amazon.com: Music, The Brain, And Ecstasy: How Music Captures Our Imagination (9780380782093): Robert Jourdain: Books

Highly recommended. I've read it 3 times, and it's riddled with postits and highlighter.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fudb

I think I'm about 80-90%. I'm pretty good, not shred-tastic, but I have a keen sense of tone and I am forever working on being more musical. 

I rated myself there before reading the thread, but I think that you can reach your potential and still keep learning. I define potential as being able to express musically what it is you hear in your mind. I think potential on the guitar is to a degree limited by genetics, but it's largely a matter of who you're surrounded by when you're learning, and I don't know if I think age is a significant factor well into the mid-late 60s at least. Grow up with Doc Watson popping over three times a week to sit with your daddy and play guitar, you're gonna pick a few things up along the way.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> Want a good read on this subject (and many others)?
> 
> Amazon.com: Music, The Brain, And Ecstasy: How Music Captures Our Imagination (9780380782093): Robert Jourdain: Books
> 
> Highly recommended. I've read it 3 times, and it's riddled with postits and highlighter.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh: Thanks, I just ordered it from our library.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> The more you know, the more you can know, putting your maximum potential as far away as it always was...at least, as you suggest, until age takes its toll. My hands aren't as fast as they were when I was 20, as too many years of abuse, and not so helpful genetics, have taken their toll. However, my hands are more agile, and my brain is better than when I was 20, and that makes up for the loss of speed.


I was never that fast, but that didn't bother me too much--I know my limits.
But I have definitely slowed a bit.
The other day I listened to an old tape where I was playing fast for the sake of playing fast.
I can't play that fast anymore--but I do play more fluidly and tastefully.



bw66 said:


> Some great points. We also don't know WHERE our potential is. It wasn't until marriage and kids temporarily kiboshed any notion of being in a band that I started to really embrace solo fingerstyle playing - turns out, I have a bit of a knack for it but it has also opened up a plethora of new challenges.


Life changes things for sure.
And as I try otu new things I sometimes wish I'd tried that out years ago--but maybe years ago I wasn't ready for it.


----------



## Mooh

Steadfastly said:


> Mooh: Thanks, I just ordered it from our library.


Hope you enjoy it!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66

Mooh said:


> Want a good read on this subject (and many others)?
> 
> Amazon.com: Music, The Brain, And Ecstasy: How Music Captures Our Imagination (9780380782093): Robert Jourdain: Books
> 
> Highly recommended. I've read it 3 times, and it's riddled with postits and highlighter.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thanks, for the recommendation. Our local bookstore couldn't get it (out of print), so I just ordered it from AbeBooks.com


----------



## Mooh

bw66 said:


> Thanks, for the recommendation. Our local bookstore couldn't get it (out of print), so I just ordered it from AbeBooks.com


I find a lot of this sort of stuff at university book stores. With family at Queens, Western, and Ottawa, I've got great choices of book stores.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## wingsfan

Mooh said:


> Interesting way to phrase the question.
> 
> It seems to me that my playing potential is somewhat offset or delayed by the necessity to earn a living, even when that living is made with a guitar on my lap. If so much time wasn't spent on instruction of others, maybe there'd be more time for self instruction and practice. No regrets though, I'll catch up by my 150th birthday.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


went from years of playing 3 chord tunes to taking lessons again, about 30% I guess. Plan on being around to send Mooh a birthday card.


----------



## bluesmostly

Having taught and coached for many years I have come to conclude that 'potential' is both relative and elusive. Two people with the same training and practice regime can reach very different skill levels and it is hard to know where your potential lies without putting in the time to test it fully. 

I have noticed that the good players practice and play alot more than the rest and the really good players, the 'pros', for them it is not an hour a day, it is every day, all day, a full-time job. 

For me, I practice/play an hour or two most days, if I was putting in 5-7 hrs a day, I'd be much better. I took a few weeks of and practiced around 4hrs a day this winter, what a difference. 

So I would have to rank myself well below 50%. There's just so much other stuff I want to be doing. I am trying for Mooh's schedule so I can get closer to my potential by the age of 150.


----------



## Bobby

i voted 51/60%. i really have no idea,but id like to believe theres a lot more to do. i really dont know what id do with myself if i wasnt obssesively practicing to get better.

i remember an interview with adrain legg where he was talking about how you cant measure progress completely, chromatically. you know,like you dont start at 0,move on to 5,get to 10,then 14,etc. he was talking about how element's of ones playing improve,while others stagnate or even regress. i know that when im really working on an idea alot,sometimes other areas suffer a bit. and when i change something in my playing because well,im leaning more in a different direction,maybe certain areas dont get as much focus and actually regress. i mean,i dont think im quite as good at alternate picking as i used to be,but i can play arpeggio shapes much more fluidly. my approach has gotten alot more "shape" based,and less scalar. is that better? worse? i dont know. its all subjective,really.

plus Legg has the british accent,which makes him sound smart. so im going with what he said,as i really have no idea what im talking about on my own.

Bobby


----------



## FrankyNoTone

Full potential means devoting 100% of your time and energy to something and I'll never be able to, or to be honest, want to, devote that much time to guitars. Work, kids, chores, other interests, etc. all compete for the 24 hours in the day. So I'll probably be always pegged at 1-10%.


----------



## Guest

1-10% I forgot more than I know now. Basically, just a noodler for the past few years. Still jam out 
twice a year (Riff Wrath Jams), but, I find myself playing the same songs/lead licks in different keys.


----------



## Mooh

Interesting. Two years have passed since the original post and my answer hasn't changed, in spite of some considerable practice and study.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Morkolo

I'm not sure where I stand with my potential, all I know is that I'm not good... but no where near as bad as a couple of years before.


----------



## BIGDC

Steadfastly said:


> Mooh: Thanks, I just ordered it from our library.


I'm glad this thread received the Lazarus treatment or I wouldn't have know about this book. I too just but it on hold at the library.

Since I got back into playing 2-1/2 years ago I've followed a regular practice routine of around 60 - 90 mins a day but it's become obvious that the more I learn the more I realize I don't know.
Also my dexterity isn't what it used to be 30 years ago so I think your maximum potential is a constantly moving target and all you can do is enjoy the journey given the constraints you have to work with


----------



## bw66

BIGDC said:


> I'm glad this thread received the Lazarus treatment or I wouldn't have know about this book. I too just but it on hold at the library.


I bought it based on the recommendation in this thread and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Mooh

bw66 said:


> I bought it based on the recommendation in this thread and thoroughly enjoyed it.


I'm glad you folks dig the book. It has been working its way into my teaching since I first read it. It's just as enlightening today when I re-read parts of it. Every musician should read it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

With tongue planted firmly in cheek. I have the potential to be a freakin guitar god genius. Now, where am I in relation to my potential? approx. -75%. Everyone here on GC has the same potential to be a Les Paul, Steve Vai, Eric Clapton or whoever you would like to be your guitar god. How many of you would revise your estimation of your percentage in relation to that particular guitar god? All of us have the potential to be a guitar god but do we have the ambition, time, skill, knowledge or even the willingness to go that far.
Back before time began, I worked an eight hour a day job and I would spend 4 to 6 hrs. every day practising scales, chords etc. to achieve a decent level of professionalism, even with all that there are a large number of people here on GC who could use me as a door mat when it comes to playing guitar. I still have some work to do.


----------



## Guest

fredyfreeloader said:


> .. I worked an eight hour a day job and I would spend 4 to 6 hrs. every day practising scales, chords etc. to achieve a decent level of professionalism, even with all that there are a large number of people here on GC who could use me as a door mat when it comes to playing guitar. I still have some work to do.


I used to invest the same amount of time as you, except on a monthly basis (if that).
So .. that would put me as the dust bunnies under your mat. lol. The key word is 'willingness'.
I jam with friends and members here (Riff Wrath Crew) on occasion and a few have complimented 
me on my, _ahem_, skills . I forgot more than I know. When jamming, I learn more by 
observing/feeling my way through. 
Which, in turn, reignites my enthusiasm.


----------



## Solaceguitars

Guess I feel like the 80% potential. Haven't gigged or recorded anything in a few years, but still play at home to keep the muscle memory alive. Just hoping to get that 3rd chance to make something of myself lol.:rockon2:


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I guessed at 1/3 because I am no where near 1/2 as good as I think I should be, and I don't know anywhere near 1/2 as much as I should. Of course, I don't put in 1/2 the effort that a serious player should. But I am not a pro, don't expect to be, but I am having fun! I may even shell out for a few lessons in the future. Have owned a guitar for over 30 years now.


----------



## Shark

In 2001 I was at the height of my playing so far and would have answered 90% in the poll. But I stopped playing for years, got illnesses and injuries, and now my playing is a far cry from where it was. I'm getting better with more recent practice, though, which is awesome to experience.


----------



## doriangrey

It's hard to answer this because I don't think we really know what our true potential is... I've been playing for close to 30 years and I still think I have so much more potential - the challenge at my age (44) is finding the time to invest in finding the upper end of my true potential. between working more than one job to pay a mortgage and trying to maintain a healthy life and marriage I can't invest all the time that I would like to in the instrument but I believe that regardless of your age you will see a return on the investment that you make.

As we get better we have to work harder to improve and at some point you start to differentiate between getting better from a technical perspective and getting better at making music because they are different to some degree. I could probably play faster at 15 years ago than I can now but I think I am a much better musician now...I still want to improve both technically and musically, and I am still as passionate about the instrument as ever, so I think at this point it's about making wise investment decisions with my time - do I spend hours trying to improve speed or am I better off investing the time in writing a new song or learning a cover that I can play with the band.

Long winded way of saying I don't think we will ever reach our full potential but when we die we will certainly have reached the end of our chance to reach our true potential so invest your time wisely ;o)


----------



## dcole

I will never reach my full potential as I am lazy and a father of 2 young children and work shift work and I like to make up excuses!


----------



## jeremy_green

doriangrey said:


> It's hard to answer this because I don't think we really know what our true potential is... I've been playing for close to 30 years and I still think I have so much more potential - the challenge at my age (44) is finding the time to invest in finding the upper end of my true potential. between working more than one job to pay a mortgage and trying to maintain a healthy life and marriage I can't invest all the time that I would like to in the instrument but I believe that regardless of your age you will see a return on the investment that you make.
> 
> As we get better we have to work harder to improve and at some point you start to differentiate between getting better from a technical perspective and getting better at making music because they are different to some degree. I could probably play faster at 15 years ago than I can now but I think I am a much better musician now...I still want to improve both technically and musically, and I am still as passionate about the instrument as ever, so I think at this point it's about making wise investment decisions with my time - do I spend hours trying to improve speed or am I better off investing the time in writing a new song or learning a cover that I can play with the band.
> 
> Long winded way of saying I don't think we will ever reach our full potential but when we die we will certainly have reached the end of our chance to reach our true potential so invest your time wisely ;o)


well said brother


----------



## -ST-

Hi Steadfastly,

Just came across this poll. Do I thank you for this? 




Steadfastly said:


> Maybe you're new at guitar, maybe you've been playing for awhile but how far are you along on what you think your percentage of potential is? Have you reached 10%, 30%, 80% or are you pretty close to as good as you're going to get and are pretty close to 100%.
> 
> Most newer players like myself will be likely no higher than 30% and likely lower but there are some good players here that have been playing for years and in bands, teaching, etc. and are no doubt over 50% and higher.
> 
> So, where are you at?


From a physical standpoint I may have peaked several years ago. There's more to it than that of course, but as time goes by my physical limitations have led me to explore music in different ways. Has adapting to declining facility helped me to be a better musician? Just the thought and I get a whiff of blowing smoke.

*Back to the question: Where Are You In Your Percentage of Potential*
Yesterday I learned four new chord voicings. Two or three of those will probably become a permanent part of my playing. Last night I sat in at a buddy's gig and in four hours I'll be that I played at least twenty songs that I have never played or considered playing before. These were all pop and rock tunes ... well outside the norm for me. Playing by ear I did fine all night. but in terms of what I was doing with what I was able to hear there was that inner voice, "you could be so much better". 

In terms of the gap between where I am today and "being all that you can be" ; It's quite different from "being all that I might have been".


----------



## Mizter

I`m pretty much cooked. I don`t think I`ve really improved technically in the last for a LONG LONG time even though I`ve learned to play many different tunes, licks and riffs in that time. I would have been able to play those pieces long ago, it`s just that I never learned them at that time. After the first 8 years of serious guitar practising I had reached most of my true physical potential but creatively I`m expanding all the time and that part of me feels literally limitless.


----------



## bluzfish

I took a wild guess at 30%. I think that if you apply yourself, potential is unlimited.


----------



## hjr2

I've always found guitar easy. I've never really struggled with learning new things or splicing new concepts into my own playing. My Mother was playing gigs in bars when I was in the womb and my whole family plays so it never seemed like something that was out of reach.

That being said, I go through long periods of not playing at all. Over the summer I put the guitar away completely, when I picked it back up my fingers hurt and I sounded like sh*t. I actually laughed at myself.

I know I could be a much better player if I was more disciplined and played 8-10 hours a day like I did between the ages of 15-20 and 26-29. I give myself 51-60%.


----------



## Mizter

"Potential" is an illusion. "I can be a brilliant scientist or astrophysicist if I apply myself "......See how easy it is to say that?...., but those words don't mean anything. It's a nice way to feel good about ourselves when we convince ourselves and try to convince others that our "potential" is so much greater. Forget potential, how good are you right here and right now? The future doesn't exist.


----------



## Shark

Mizter said:


> "Potential" is an illusion. "I can be a brilliant scientist or astrophysicist if I apply myself "......See how easy it is to say that?...., but those words don't mean anything. It's a nice way to feel good about ourselves when we convince ourselves and try to convince others that our "potential" is so much greater. Forget potential, how good are you right here and right now? The future doesn't exist.


What if you used to be better and could possibly be that level again?


----------



## blam

70-80, but only because I dont think I'll get much better before i start to get worse


----------

